# happy birthday big kahoona



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

happy birthday my friend --- what you at 39 again  duck

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2014)

I think he is getting very close to officially an

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

lol ya think hes building a flame box elder coffin yet

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 10, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> lol ya think hes building a flame box elder coffin yet




Yes probably for me though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

nooooooooo nothing but the best for you  ------ walnut

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2014)

OMG! Happy birthday Kevinhoona
May you have many more soona!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 10, 2014)

davduckman2010 said:


> nooooooooo nothing but the best for you  ------ walnut



They have walnut duckwood?


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jun 10, 2014)

yep just discovered

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Boss!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## bench1holio (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Kevin, Hope it s a great day for you.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday Chief!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy Birthday, Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jun 10, 2014)

HBD! I hope it is a good one!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 10, 2014)

Happy birthday Kevin!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kenbo (Jun 10, 2014)

At his age, he probably forgot that I wished him happy birthday so I'll do it again.




Happy birthday Kevin!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 9


----------



## Molokai (Jun 11, 2014)

Happy birthday Kevin!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Jun 11, 2014)

happy B day kevin

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## BarbS (Jun 11, 2014)

Hey, here's to another great year!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks Duck and everyone! I just saw this, this very minute. I'm really on top of things eh. Double nickels! Woohoo never thought I'd make it this far. Most of me made it lol.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 11, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Thanks Duck and everyone! I just saw this, this very minute. I'm really on top of things eh. Double nickels! Woohoo never thought I'd make it this far. Most of me made it lol.




Hooray- now you qualify for the over 55 senior discounts- I bet you are excited about that!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## HomeBody (Jun 12, 2014)

Your AARP card is on the way.:cool2: Gary

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 18, 2014)

Just saw this, so sorry I missed it, a little absorbed lately.
HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND!!!!!!
Even if it is a little late I sincerely do mean it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2014)

woodtickgreg said:


> Just saw this, so sorry I missed it, a little absorbed lately.
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY MY FRIEND!!!!!!
> Even if it is a little late I sincerely do mean it.



That's okay. Maybe someone will keep seeing it and I can have a 12 days of birthday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> That's okay. Maybe someone will keep seeing it and I can have a 12 days of birthday.




Hell i will bump it everyday if ya want to be reminded of gettin older...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kevin (Jun 18, 2014)

Nah if you're going to take part I'm going to have to close the thread.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 18, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Nah if you're going to take part I'm going to have to close the thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

